# Proximeter, Voightlander



## pocketshaver (Nov 29, 2019)

Does anyone else have one of these for there voightlander?

Its a bit of a pain to get the flash shoe adapter installed, and its somewhat hard to figure out on just how hard to hold it from the subject, but anyone else have one?

Saw one mentioned in a thread dated 2005 but not much at all else.


----------



## NGH (Dec 4, 2019)

I have one.  What is the problem?


----------

